# sharking live report



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Met up With Don and Jon earlier today for some sharking. Brought out the 130 to give it a try. Didn't know how much line was on it or what was on it, but now I know. Ran out a 4ft AJ carcass about 550 yards and I still have all mono in the water and I can see braid. Guy before me did a good set up it looks like. 

Anyways, we have AJ and snapper carcasses out. 6 rod spread. 130, 12/0, 80w, 10/0, 9/0, and a 50w.

hopefully sharks wanna play tonight.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Best of luck out there guys. Keep us posted.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

I think it's still too cool, but you never know unless you try. Maybe one of them toothy critter's will take your line for a run. At least your with good company while playing the waiting game. Good Luck out there, I'll be home next week to hit the beach!!!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sharks are extinct. 

Going to stock up on gear and wait till mid March or at least when I start catching rays again.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

sharkwrangler said:


> I think it's still too cool, but you never know unless you try. Maybe one of them toothy critter's will take your line for a run. At least your with good company while playing the waiting game. Good Luck out there, I'll be home next week to hit the beach!!!


I think your right Pat! I have scouted from Destin to Pickens and not found anyone catching sharks yet. Let us know when you get in and we will try again! UGLY


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Sharks are extinct.
> 
> Going to stock up on gear and wait till mid March or at least when I start catching rays again.


Patience Grasshopper!!! 



Ugly 1 said:


> I think your right Pat! I have scouted from Destin to Pickens and not found anyone catching sharks yet. Let us know when you get in and we will try again! UGLY


I should be home sometime in the middle of the week Don, for a couple of months straight. I don't think the bite is going to start up until these water temps hit 60+ degrees again, but you never know unless you try. Hit me up whenever y'all want to try it again. Have yak and *wetsuit*...will travel!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

sharkwrangler said:


> Patience Grasshopper!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I should be home sometime in the middle of the week Don, for a couple of months straight. I don't think the bite is going to start up until these water temps hit 60+ degrees again, but you never know unless you try. Hit me up whenever y'all want to try it again. Have yak and *wetsuit*...will travel!



It just needs to get warmer already. Needs to be running bait out in boardshorts weather. 

Gonna spend this time making leaders and prepping. Gonna run 700 lb mono for leader and a box 20/0 mustad. Few other things are in order too.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Double post


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm starting to get some 60 degree readings right in the pass on the fish finder and I saw a bunch of bait and a couple pinfish caught at the jetties in the Pcola Pass this weekend. It's getting there, another couple of weeks and it'll be right.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I agree. I'm thinking mid March should be a good time to get back into it heavily. Hopefully the rays and cownose move back in. I miss the days I could catch a few while sharking or go to the sea wall and spear or catch some.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Schools of cow nose spotted yesterday cruising the pier!!!!! It won't be long! Who will get the first double digit shark of 2014????? My Tiagara is on the Viagra Rod and about ready to do some brawling!!!! UGLY


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> Schools of cow nose spotted yesterday cruising the pier!!!!! It won't be long! Who will get the first double digit shark of 2014????? My Tiagara is on the Viagra Rod and about ready to do some brawling!!!! UGLY




I'm ready when you are! Ordering stuff on friday. I'm retiring the weed eater line


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Which pier and what way were they headed? Don I think you should hit up the hotel spot.

I got all my gear today.. Let's see who does it first.


----------



## fillet'o'fish (Jan 10, 2014)

Sharks are no longer extinct. Black tip hooked up tonight


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> Which pier and what way were they headed? Don I think you should hit up the hotel spot.
> 
> I got all my gear today.. Let's see who does it first.


 They were 2 piers east of the condos. They were doing the same thing they were doing last time we saw them. I will make a trip to the hotel soon and let you know how it is. I'm glad to hear you finally got your gear! Looks like the quest for the 10'+ monster continues! Good luck with your first Japanese shark! Tells Dibbs I said hi. UGLY


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

fillet'o'fish said:


> Sharks are no longer extinct. Black tip hooked up tonight


Good to hear. What was the size?


----------



## fillet'o'fish (Jan 10, 2014)

Justin618 said:


> Good to hear. What was the size?


Its between 4 and 5ft. Surfaced right next to a piling and hit the braid on a barnacles or something.


----------



## Bollocks (Aug 4, 2012)

Going out tomorrow night! first sharking trip of the year for me. ill let yall know how it goes.


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

How did it go?


----------



## Bollocks (Aug 4, 2012)

Well after being sick all day yesterday... we caught a nice 40 inch red but no sharks. Soon though, soon.


----------

